# Mot d'amour ?!



## theatro

Bonsoir !
[…]
Je vous explique rapidement le contexte. Je discute avec une "amie" brésilienne depuis plusieurs mois maintenant. Elle parle très bien le français mais parfois avant de se déconnecter parle en portugais ou espagnol pour que j'aille traduire sur google traduction  (ouuuuh pas bien ), quand elle n'est pas là.
Aujourd'hui, ses mots étaient ceux là :

"Querida, você muito legal. Eu gosto muito muito de você ! "

Est ce que je dois prendre ça dans le sens amical ou pour une mini déclaration ?!



Merci pour vos réponses  !
Theatro.


----------



## hual

Bonjour

Je ne sais hélas ! quelle peut être la valeur de ces mots en portugais. Ce que je sais par contre c'est que si on me disait cela en espagnol, je le prendrais pour une déclaration d'amour.


----------



## theatro

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse Hual !
Je verrai la suite au prochain message codé j'imagine...


----------



## Carfer

Un mot d'amour? Et bien, peut-être oui, peut-être non. En rigueur, on ne peut déduire de ses mots que l'amitié... et une grande amitié, il est vrai, puisque qu'elle-même insiste sur le '_muito' _(beaucoup). À vous de arriver à une conclusion. En tout cas, l'éxpression portugaise por aimer, aimer vraiment, c'est '_Eu amo você/Amo-te_' (en ce cas, il ne s'agirait pas d'une mini déclaration, bien sûr)


----------



## theatro

Merci Carfer pour votre réponse  !
Je vais faire de mon mieux pour arriver à une conclusion, qui je l'espère, ne sera pas décevante..


----------



## Rhetorica

Carfer said:


> Un mot d'amour? Et bien, peut-être oui, peut-être non. En rigueur, on ne peut déduire de ses mots que l'amitié... et une grande amitié, il est vrai, puisque qu'elle-même insiste sur le '_muito' _(beaucoup). À vous de arriver à une conclusion. En tout cas, l'éxpression portugaise por aimer, aimer vraiment, c'est '_Eu amo você/Amo-te_' (en ce cas, il ne s'agirait pas d'une mini déclaration, bien sûr)



Tout à fait. Normalement, si on ne passe pas au-delà du "gostar muito", on est pas encore en train de se déclarer. Si jamais elle dit "te adoro", ça peut commencer à lever des questions... Mais même là, c'est jamais sûr ! Moi, j'avais une amie (portugaise) qui me disait "adoro-te" tout le temps - ô combien j'ai mal interprété ses mots ! Encore, c'est bien connu que les brésiliens sont beaucoup plus expansifs que les portugais, alors... faut bien être prudent !


----------



## theatro

Merci Rhetorica ! 
Donc d'après toi c'est juste synonyme de grande amitié quoi !?
Bon, le mieux, c'est que je vais attendre et si jamais elle recommence, lui dire que je ne comprends pas DU TOUT le portugais et que par conséquent ses petits messages adorables, elle devra les écrire en français.


----------



## Rhetorica

Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il ne se passe rien du tout ; je dis juste que la phrase "gosto muito, muito de ti/você", en soi, ne peut pas faire preuve irréfutable d'amour (ou d'un petit faible, etc). Après, ça dépend aussi de la personalité de la personne, bien évidemment... Pour quelqu'un de timide, un "gosto muito de ti" peut cacher un grand amour ; pour ceux qui sont plus expansifs, un "adoro-te" peut être quotidien. Mais là on commence à depasser largement le domaine de la langue et on rentre plutôt dans la psychologie... 


Et le français, ce n'est pas plus évident, eh ? J'avoue que je n'ai jamais compris comment vous arrivez à faire la distinction entre "aimer d'amitié" et "aimer d'amour" !


----------



## SãoEnrique

Rhetorica said:


> Et le français, ce n'est pas plus évident, eh ? J'avoue que je n'ai jamais compris comment vous arrivez à faire la distinction entre "aimer d'amitié" et "aimer d'amour" !



C'est simple Rhetorica, 

(Amour) "Je t'aime"/ "Tu me plais"/ "_Je te kiffe_" --> utilisé par les jeunes le plus souvent.
(Amitié) "Je t'apprécie", ou, "J'ai de l'affection pour toi"

À vous de choisir


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> C'est simple Rhetorica,
> 
> (Amour) "Je t'aime"/ "Tu me plais"/ "_Je te kiffe_" --> utilisé par les jeunes le plus souvent.
> (Amitié) "Je t'apprécie", ou, "J'ai de l'affection pour toi"
> 
> À vous de choisir



En portugais, il y a quand-même une distinction à faire: il faut savoir de quelle sorte d'amour on parle. D' habitude, je ne dirai à ma fille, à ma grande-fille ou à une amie, quoique très chère, _'Amo-te'. _Je dis plutôt _'Gosto muito de ti'. _Mais s'il s'agît d'une femme de laquelle je suis amoureux, je dirai _'Amo-te'. _Voilá pourquoi il nous est si difficile de savoir ce que veut dire l'amie de theatro_._


----------



## theatro

Uhm. Merci pour vos réponses ! Je suis perdue !! Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi penser. La suite au prochain épisode


----------



## SãoEnrique

Carfer said:


> En portugais, il y a quand-même une distinction à faire: il faut savoir de quelle sorte d'amour on parle. D' habitude, je ne dirai à ma fille, à ma grande-fille ou à une amie, quoique très chère, _'Amo-te'. _Je dis plutôt _'Gosto muito de ti'. _Mais s'il s'agît d'une femme de laquelle je suis amoureux, je dirai _'Amo-te'. _Voilá pourquoi il nous est si difficile de savoir ce que veut dire l'amie de theatro_._



Certo, mas em português quando se fala de amor a forma a mais adequada é bem "Amo-te", como em italiano "Ti amo". Tem um sentido forte, não é? Como eu escrevi na postagem #9: (Amitié) "Je t'apprécie", ou, "J'ai de l'affection pour toi" não pode ter conotações amorosas, só da amizade.


----------



## theatro

Excusez moi Sao Enrique, pouvez vous écrire votre réponse en français ?! Hélas, je ne comprends absolument pas le portugais..  
Merci !


----------



## SãoEnrique

Bien sûr theatro, je parle portugais avec un niveau très basique. J'ai dit qu'en portugais quand on parle d'amour nous disons "Je t'aime" --> "_Amo-te_" comme carfer l'a précisé. En effet, cette forme à un sens très fort à l'inverse de "Eu gosto muito de ti" qui se rapproche plus d'un sentiment amical, mais en aucun cas de l'amour. De plus, j'ai précisé qu'en français lorsque nous parlons de sentiments amicaux nous sommes plus habitués à dire "_Je t'apprécie_" ou "_J'ai de l'affection pour toi_".


----------



## theatro

Oh d'accord ! Merci beaucoup !
Je vois que j'avais fondé des espoirs sur rien du tout !


----------



## SãoEnrique

theatro said:


> Oh d'accord ! Merci beaucoup !
> Je vois que j'avais fondé des espoirs sur rien du tout !



Attention, ceci n'est pas affirmatif rien n'est perdu.


----------



## theatro

Haha ! On verra par la suite.. Merci encore d'avoir pris le temps de répondre, j'en suis très contente !


----------

